# Cost of living ?



## pennybarn

Hi everyone,

We have recently after 6 months decided not to move forward with a move to Australia as my husband had to achieve 8/10 for the IELTS test to make up our points, we have our own building and construction company which we have ran for the last 20 years, we have been swaying now towards NZ because with a job offer we reach the points needed. So I have been researching NZ but it appears to have bad press at the moment here in the UK with regards to cost of living and crime? can anyone tell me what sort of wage an experienced builder/ground worker's wage would be? although we have had our own business for years we would like to take a back seat now. We would roughly have £500,000 GPB to bring with us so no rent or mortgage ? (well I hope not) Can anyone give me some info on any of the above? kind regards Fay.
Family of 4 (42, 37, kids 16 & 18)


----------



## anski

pennybarn said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> We have recently after 6 months decided not to move forward with a move to Australia as my husband had to achieve 8/10 for the IELTS test to make up our points, we have our own building and construction company which we have ran for the last 20 years, we have been swaying now towards NZ because with a job offer we reach the points needed. So I have been researching NZ but it appears to have bad press at the moment here in the UK with regards to cost of living and crime? can anyone tell me what sort of wage an experienced builder/ground worker's wage would be? although we have had our own business for years we would like to take a back seat now. We would roughly have £500,000 GPB to bring with us so no rent or mortgage ? (well I hope not) Can anyone give me some info on any of the above? kind regards Fay.
> Family of 4 (42, 37, kids 16 & 18)



To answer your questions briefly as this topic has been covered many times if doing a search of past posts.

Tradesmen earn good money here especially in Auckland where people in the affluent suburbs are charged outrageous amounts (speaking from experience) 
Christchurch is crying out for tradesmen after the quake.

Good site to look for work opportunities are www.seek.co.nz

for houses (renting & buying) & most other things www.trademe.co.nz

You would have no problems buying property with that amount of cash.

Crime- well I don't think there is a place in the world hat is crime free, but remember there are areas where crime is more common but with you are not going to be living in one of those areas with your funds, so don't worry about that.

Newspapers sell because of bad news.


----------



## pennybarn

Ahhh thank you Anski so much for your comment! I was beginning to think there was no one out there!  I have been onto the recruitment agencies and uploaded Brian's CV and references to trademe so I hope I hear something back? I will just keep searching and find out as much as I can. Are you resident in NZ?? is there anywhere you would suggest as a "nice" place to live there? I have been searching and everywhere looks lovely???? we are not city people and live in the middle of the Wyre forest here in the UK but I don't really wan't to be that isolated in NZ??


----------



## pennybarn

Also can anyone tell me how I remove the "Expat in Australia" as I am living in the UK, I presume it's something I did when I registered???


----------



## anski

pennybarn said:


> Also can anyone tell me how I remove the "Expat in Australia" as I am living in the UK, I presume it's something I did when I registered???



Yes, go to User CP 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/usercp.php

which will bring up Your Control panel (left hand side) Edit your details & change your location etc.


----------



## anski

pennybarn said:


> Ahhh thank you Anski so much for your comment! I was beginning to think there was no one out there!  I have been onto the recruitment agencies and uploaded Brian's CV and references to trademe so I hope I hear something back? I will just keep searching and find out as much as I can. Are you resident in NZ?? is there anywhere you would suggest as a "nice" place to live there? I have been searching and everywhere looks lovely???? we are not city people and live in the middle of the Wyre forest here in the UK but I don't really wan't to be that isolated in NZ??


I would suggest you send Brian's CV to SEEK - New Zealand's no.1 jobs, employment, career and recruitment site as well as these building companies. With his extensive experience I am sure someone could use his talents.
Many others have received job offers by sending their CV to as many companies as they can.

Some building companies operate all over New Zealand but I guess you will move where the work is. Auckland of course would offer the biggest opportunities but Christchurch will need skilled people for many years.
Have you been to New Zealand? 
I live in Auckland in beautiful Mission Bay I posted some photos taken today in the Coffee Lounge section.
However there are many other lovely places the Coromandel & Hawkes Bay which I am sure would also provide employment possibilities.

Jennian Homes | NZ House Design, Building & Sales
Signature Homes – New Zealand's premier home builders. Visit a show home today.
David Reid Homes - Award Winning New Zealand House Builders
Fletcher Building : Home


----------



## topcat83

pennybarn said:


> Ahhh thank you Anski so much for your comment! I was beginning to think there was no one out there!


Lol, pennybarn, it was only an hour and a half 'til Anski found you  And it was late evening! (6 am at the moment - I couldn't sleep)

The obvious place to look for building work at the moment is Christchurch - that poor city needs all the help it can get. As Anski says, look at www.seek.nz or Trade Me Jobs - Thousands of New Zealand jobs. Find a job today

As for crime - my son is a Londoner born and bred (Harrow, NW London) and a bit of a street kid. He's 23 now, living in central Auckland, and just loves it! And one of the reasons is that he feels safer to 'just go where I want without looking over my shoulder all the time'. There are problems in places (which cities and countries are crime free?) but the areas are generally isolated. 

I stopped taking any notice of UK newspapers (and in particular the Daily Mail) a long time ago - the only 'news' they will publish is skewed in such a way that it makes news bigger than it is to sell their newspapers.


----------



## pennybarn

Hi there Topcat!,

Cheers for the reply!! yes i agree about the newspapers but the info i got was from intensedebate . com ? which is actually on expatforum . com by JOSE MARC CASTRO there was a piece about the cost of living in New Zealand, there are some pretty awful comments on there? and some from quite recent?? and I would say definitely more negative than positive?? I am going to try and get brian's cv and references out to as many employers as I can so fingers crossed! It's always encouraging hearing a few positives too  Thanks again for the info :clap2:


----------



## pennybarn

Hi Anski,

We did look at your pictures today!!! it looks lovely!!!! I am now going to go through the web addresses and post off Brian's CV ect  xxx


----------



## pennybarn

Just viewed some property in Coromandel & Hawkes Bay................................

Wow !!!! and great prices too!! would love to get a plot and build us a family home there!! Are planning rules and regs strict in NZ ??


----------



## sheffield

I wouldn't worry about the crime herein NZ as it is a fraction of that in the Uk, you only hear about crime to tourists really which has gone up recently. Overall it feels much safer here than the UK


----------



## bdl123

Hi, 
With regards to crime, we've been here 4 weeks and I've watched the 'national' news everyday...I think there has been one report of violence/crime in that period...I've actually commented on my FB page that the news here is quite 'boring' compared to UK where violence/crime/murder is reported one after another...daily! Don't think u'll have any problems here. I, as a woman, feel very safe walking around the cities,, something which I never felt in any 'big' city in the UK.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## pennybarn

Thanks bdl123,

Do you mind me asking where you have settled in NZ??


----------



## bdl123

Wellington. X

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## Chloe99

hi. I have recently moved to NZ from the UK and it is sooo much better out here. I feel so at home and everything and everyone is so beautiful and outgoing. I have been here for 3 weeks now, and i do not regret moving not one bit. 

-with your regards to crime! their is not crime AT ALL! thats one of the reasons i like it. Bee. able to go out late at noght and leave doors open, knowing nothings going to happen..not that i do this though but thats how safe i feel. Nothings ever beenbroke into, never nothing on tge news about crime. NZ is such a good place and i dont blamr you for wondering about the crime, thatz a big part of the worrying part of moving. 

-in regards to wages i dont know as i am currently in school my sisters a dental nurse, my mums a nurse , and my dad works in a bank. So i dont hve no experience what so ever of wages in NZ or UK of builders. 

- NZ is such a pretty place, and everywhere is so beautiful. im young and it was hard leavig everything in UK but it was worth it. The style of living out here is amazing i would never go live i any other coutry because its so laid back here. not as many idiots on the road,infact its not busy at all on the roads near me and get busier only in town centres and cities. 

-good luck with the move if you eventualy do it. and i hope myadvice will helpyou. loooking forward to a reply. Good luck to you&your family. 

sorry for any spelling or granmar mistakes im writing quite quickly on a toch screen phone so its hard to type quickly and properly.


----------



## topcat83

Chloe99 said:


> hi. I have recently moved to NZ from the UK and it is sooo much better out here. I feel so at home and everything and everyone is so beautiful and outgoing. I have been here for 3 weeks now, and i do not regret moving not one bit.
> 
> -with your regards to crime! their is not crime AT ALL! thats one of the reasons i like it. Bee. able to go out late at noght and leave doors open, knowing nothings going to happen..not that i do this though but thats how safe i feel. Nothings ever beenbroke into, never nothing on tge news about crime. NZ is such a good place and i dont blamr you for wondering about the crime, thatz a big part of the worrying part of moving.
> 
> -in regards to wages i dont know as i am currently in school my sisters a dental nurse, my mums a nurse , and my dad works in a bank. So i dont hve no experience what so ever of wages in NZ or UK of builders.
> 
> - NZ is such a pretty place, and everywhere is so beautiful. im young and it was hard leavig everything in UK but it was worth it. The style of living out here is amazing i would never go live i any other coutry because its so laid back here. not as many idiots on the road,infact its not busy at all on the roads near me and get busier only in town centres and cities.
> 
> -good luck with the move if you eventualy do it. and i hope myadvice will helpyou. loooking forward to a reply. Good luck to you&your family.
> 
> sorry for any spelling or granmar mistakes im writing quite quickly on a toch screen phone so its hard to type quickly and properly.


Glad you're enjoying it, Chloe. 
Don't be too complacent on the no-crime front though - there is some, and you do need to be aware and keep yourself safe. But there is less.
Use common sense and you'll be safe.


----------



## Amt70

topcat83 said:


> Glad you're enjoying it, Chloe.
> Don't be too complacent on the no-crime front though - there is some, and you do need to be aware and keep yourself safe. But there is less.
> Use common sense and you'll be safe.


I don't think there is anywhere completely crime free but NZ does seem to have less crime than the UK and you do feel safer walking the streets

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------

